# Weekly competition 2008-41



## AvGalen (Oct 8, 2008)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *D B' U2 B U2 R' F L2 U' B R2 F R2 F U B U' L B U R2 D' B D2 L2
*2. *D L2 D' L B U2 B U' L2 D B' U2 B' D2 B U R2 D2 B' R' D' F R' B L
*3. *F2 D B D' F' L' B2 U R D' L2 F R U F2 D R D R U2 L' B2 R' B2 D'
*4. *R' U B2 D' L2 B' U2 L' U2 F2 R2 F U2 R2 B' R' U' R' U' L' B2 R U F2 U
*5. *L D R2 U2 F' L B R2 D L' D2 R' F2 D F U' F2 L B' D2 B2 U2 B R U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L' R2 D2 R' B L2 D' F2 U2 F U' F R2 U (20f)
*2. *B U2 B' L2 D2 B L2 B R2 B' U' L D2 B L R' D' R U F (20f)
*3. *L B2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 L2 R' F' D U' R2 B2 R' U' B' U L F2 (20f)
*4. *B D2 B' L2 B2 F' D2 B L2 U2 L' D B2 R' F L R B U' B' F (21f)
*5. *B2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 U' L2 B' U' F2 L D' F' D B2 U2 R2 (20f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 Rw' R D2 Uw B2 Fw2 F2 L' F D2 Uw U L2 Rw' R2 Fw L Rw R2 D2 Fw2 L' R' U' Fw Uw2 Fw' D' Uw R B2 Fw' F' Uw R' Fw' U L2 Rw
*2. *Fw D' Uw' B D2 Uw2 U R' B2 Rw2 F2 Uw' R U Rw D' U' B' Rw2 D2 B2 D2 Uw U2 L2 Rw2 R Uw2 L' B' Fw2 F2 D2 Uw' U B' U Fw2 F2 R'
*3. *Uw2 R' D U2 Fw L' Rw2 B' Fw' F' D2 B Fw' F2 L' Rw R' Fw2 F2 L2 R Uw Fw' Rw Uw' B D Fw L2 Rw R2 F2 Rw' B Uw' U2 R F Rw2 Fw2
*4. *D' Uw' Fw2 D2 Rw2 R' Fw' D' L2 R D2 Uw' U2 L2 D B' D' Uw' U2 Rw2 D' B2 F Rw' D Uw' Rw R' U' Fw' D' Uw B Fw F L' Rw' R2 D2 U
*5. *Rw D2 Uw2 U2 B2 Fw' F' L2 D' U Rw' R D' L2 B2 Fw' Uw' B Fw2 R2 B Fw D' Rw' Fw' F2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L B2 Fw2 F' Uw' Rw2 R2 Uw2 F2

*5x5x5*
*1. *B F2 L U' Fw' Dw2 B2 D L Rw2 Fw2 Lw U2 Lw2 R2 Fw2 D' B Fw F U Bw' R U' R Bw' Fw2 U' Lw2 Rw2 R Dw U2 Lw2 R2 Uw' L2 Uw U L Rw Bw2 L2 Rw2 U2 B2 L' Rw B2 R' D' Dw2 Uw2 B2 U2 Bw' R2 Bw2 Lw Rw'
*2. *L Dw2 U2 B Bw Fw2 F Lw2 R Bw2 D' Dw2 Uw U2 L' Fw' Rw2 R2 Bw Fw' Dw2 L Lw2 R Fw F R' Fw' L2 Bw D2 Dw' U2 Bw2 U' Fw' R Dw B2 Bw2 Fw2 L Rw2 R Uw' Lw2 Rw2 B Bw2 Fw' Uw2 Lw' F' D2 Dw2 Uw U' Bw' Rw Dw2
*3. *Bw2 Lw' Bw' Fw' R' Dw2 Uw2 Lw D2 Fw2 Lw' B2 L' D' Dw Uw Bw2 F' Lw Rw D' Uw' B' Rw2 Bw L U2 Bw2 F Rw2 B Bw' F' Dw Uw' R2 Dw' Uw' F Lw' Dw' U2 Fw' R B2 Lw R' D' Rw' B' Bw Fw' F Dw U' L2 Lw R Uw2 F2
*4. *Bw Fw F' R' D Dw2 Uw U2 Fw' Uw R F2 L2 D2 F L2 Lw R Uw' Fw2 Dw' Rw2 D' Dw' Uw2 Bw' F L' Bw2 D2 Dw' U2 L2 Uw R' Dw Uw' L2 Lw D' Dw' Uw2 B' D' Uw2 F2 L2 Lw2 Rw R2 Bw' Fw' Uw2 B' F2 R2 B' U' F' Lw
*5. *B' Uw' L Rw R2 B2 L R B D' B Bw2 L2 Rw' R Uw' L Bw F2 R2 Fw2 Uw B' D Lw2 Rw2 R Dw2 L D2 Fw' Lw' Rw2 Dw' Bw Fw F2 Lw B F Lw' Bw Dw Uw2 L Lw2 Uw' L Lw2 Rw' R Uw2 B2 D B2 Fw F Lw' R Bw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L2 3R R 3F' L2 2L' 2U B2 D' 2B' 3R' 2U2 2F 2L' 3R 2R' B 2B 3F2 2F 3U L2 3R' B' 2B 3F' 3U2 2B L2 3F2 D' 2D 2U' L' 2R' 2U' U2 2B2 2D' 2L' 2F' F2 3U2 3R' 2R' B 3U2 2B' 2F' U 3F D' 2D' 2L' 2R' F' 2U 3F2 2F R2 D2 3U' 2U U 2R2 3U' B2 2D2 2U2 2B L2 B 2B 3F' F 2R2 2B2 2R' 2U2 R
*2. *2L' 2B2 3U2 2R2 2F2 D' 3U' 2U 3F R 3U 2L' R D 2B 3R' B2 3U2 3R 2U' L2 R' 2D 2B2 F2 L 2L 2R 2D 3F D2 U' 2B 2F' 2U L' R 2B2 D2 2D U' 2R2 U' 2L 2R2 B2 2B 2D 2B F' 2R F' 2L2 2D' 3R' 2R' 3U2 2L' B' 2L2 2B' 2F2 D 3F L' 3F R 2F2 D' 2D 2U2 2L' 3U2 2F' F2 L2 D2 2D' 2L' 2R
*3. *B2 3F' 2L 2F2 D B2 2B 3F' 2F F2 U' 2R F 2R' B2 D' 2U F L' D' 3R2 2D' 3F' F2 3R 2D2 2F2 F' D' 2F 2L2 B' 2B2 3F' 2F F2 2R' D2 2U 3R R2 2D' F 2R2 2B2 3F' 2F' F D' R' 2D' L' 2L' 3R' 2R R' 2D 2R' R' 3F2 U2 L 3R' 2R2 2D2 2U B2 2B' 3F2 2F F2 L 2D 2F2 2R2 2B2 3R' 2R' 3U' 2R
*4. *B' 2B2 3F' D' 2U U B2 R B2 2D U 2B 3R' 2R2 B 2F F2 U F2 2R2 3F 2U' B2 3F' 3R' D 3U 2L' 2R2 2B2 2F F 3R' 3F R2 3F 2L' B2 U 2B2 2F 3U' 3F2 L' 2R2 R2 3F R' 2D L2 D' 2U 3R R2 3U' 3F D U 2L 2U' R2 D' 2D' 2U2 2L' D 2D' 3U 2B2 2F D2 3U U' B' 2B F' 3U2 L 2R2 3U2
*5. *L' 2D2 2U2 2B2 3F2 D2 3F 2L2 B' D' U L2 2R2 D 2F' 2U' B' 2F' L' 2R' R 2B D L F' 2R2 F' D 2D2 U' L 3R2 2D' 3R2 B 3U2 F 2U' 2R 2D' U' B' D 2D2 3U2 2U L2 2R 2D2 2R' 2B' F' 2R D' B 2B2 2F2 F' 2R' 2D 2U' B2 D2 3U' 2U2 U' 2L2 3U 3R' 2D2 F' 2R' 2B2 3F' 3U 3F2 R' U2 2R' D'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2D 2U' 3F' F2 U' R' 3D2 3L' 3R 3B2 F' R 3F' 2F' 3U R' F2 3L' 3R U2 2L' 3F2 2L2 2B2 2D' U' 3L' 3R B2 F2 3L2 3D2 L 3B 3D 3B2 D2 3F 3D' U' R2 2U2 U B' 2L' 3U2 U 3F2 2F L' 3L U 3R2 F 3L' U L 3D 3B' 2U2 U 3F' 2U2 U' 3L 2R2 2U U B' 3B' 3L' 2R D' 3D2 3B' F' 2R2 R 2B L' 2L 3L' B' 2B2 2F' R' 3D 3R B 3F' D2 3U' 2U2 B2 3F2 3L2 3U2 U' 3L' 3D2
*2. *2L 3L' 3R 2R 3F' L 2L2 3L2 2R2 3D 2B' 2D2 3U 2L 3F R 2B 2F 3U' 3R' 2R R2 2D 2B' 2D2 3D' 3U2 U' 3F' 3D2 3R' U 2B D 3B D2 3L2 2D 2U' B2 3F' 2L' R2 3U2 L2 2F2 2R' D' 3D2 F 2U' 2F2 2R 3B' 3F2 U B' 2B' U2 3R' 2D2 3R 3U 2U L 3L D 2D 3D2 3U2 2U2 U' R2 B' L 3D R2 2D2 B' L' D2 2D 2U' 2L2 2R U 2F U' 2B 3R2 3F L2 R2 3U' 2U F 3U2 3L 2R F2
*3. *L2 2B2 2F' 2D2 2F' 2L 3B' 3L' 2D 3U' 2U U 2B' 3F2 2F2 2L 3D' 2L' U' 2B F' 3U2 L' 2D B' 3F2 2R' B' F 3D 3R' 3F' 3D 2B 3L' 2B' 2D' 3U2 2U R' D' 2L2 D 2L' B2 3R' 2B' 2D2 2U L' 2U' 2B F2 R' B 3B F2 R2 D 3R' R' 2U U' 2R 2D2 3U2 B 2L' 3L' D 3U U 2L' 2B' 3F2 2F 3U L2 U 2L2 2B 2D 2L 3F 2F 2R 2B2 3B 2F2 3L2 3U' B 3F' 2F2 F D2 2F F2 R' 3U'
*4. *3L 3B2 3U2 2U2 U' 3B2 3U2 2B 3U2 2B 2L2 2R B 2L2 3D2 2U2 L B2 2D2 2U2 3F2 3D' 3U2 2B2 2L2 2R 3D' L2 3U 3B2 U L 2L 2R 2B U2 3R' 3B2 L 3U B F2 D2 2U2 U' R' 3U2 3F2 2F' 3U2 L2 B 2L2 3F' 2D' 2U2 U 3R 3D 3F' D2 2D2 2U 3F' 3U 2U U2 L 3U2 2F' 2D' 3U' 3B2 R 3U' U2 B 2B2 3B2 3F L' 3L' R2 3D B 3D 3R B' 3L 3F2 F' L2 3L' 3R' B' 2L 2F U' F' 2L
*5. *2D' B 2L' 3L' 2R' 3F 2L2 2B' 3D 3R 2D' B2 3B' D 2D 3D2 3U 2U R F' 2U 3R' 2B' 3L 3D' 2U 2L' 2F 2L 2U2 B 2B2 3F2 R D' 3L2 2U U 2B' 3U2 3R2 2B' 2D2 3L2 U 3F2 2L' 2U' 2L' 2D2 2U2 R2 D2 3B 3F2 D F L2 2R B' 2U' 3L2 2F2 3D' 2L' D2 3R F 3L 3U' 2B2 2F2 2L 2R' 3B 2F2 D U2 2R' 3B 3L2 D2 2L2 D' 3D2 3U' 2L' 3D L' 2U 3R2 R' 2D' 3F' 3R' 3U 2B 2F F 3D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' D' B2 R' D B U F' D F' R2 F2 L D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B D F L' F D B
*2. *U2 L' D' R' D B2 D' R U2 R B2 R2 U B U R' D F2 D B D2 R D' B' D2
*3. *F R B2 L2 U L U' L' B2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 L2 B' L' B U F U F2 U2 R' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' L2 R2 U' B2 D' U' F2 U L U L2 B R2 D2 L' B' L U' L' R' (21f)
*2. *R B2 F2 R U2 R' F2 R2 B2 L' D F' D2 L2 R' U F' L2 F2 L' F2 (21f)
*3. *F2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 D L2 U2 R B2 F U R2 B' R' D' B2 U (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' L' B2 Uw L Rw2 B' Fw' F U' Rw2 R' B Fw' F Rw R' B2 F Uw U' B2 D' B' F2 L' U' B' D B2 L B R2 U2 Rw2 R D' F' D2 U2
*2. *Uw U' Rw R2 D' Uw B Fw' F U2 F' U' F D2 R B2 Uw R' F' Rw R2 B2 Fw F2 U2 B' L2 Rw' R Fw' L Uw2 L' D2 B' Fw2 F Uw' F Rw2
*3. *D U2 L' Rw' R D2 U2 B R F L Fw R2 Fw Uw' Fw' L2 Rw B2 L2 F' L2 Rw B2 F2 U' Fw2 Rw R Fw2 U2 B2 Fw F Rw F2 D B' L B'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L Fw2 L2 Dw' Uw2 U2 R2 B2 Bw Uw' L2 D2 Rw2 D2 U2 Fw Dw2 Fw' U2 L2 Bw' U B Lw' B' Bw Fw2 F' Lw2 B' L' Lw2 R Fw' R D Rw' R Bw' Rw' F' D2 U2 Lw D2 Fw Rw B F' D' Dw B L2 Rw' Fw Rw2 R2 Bw' U' Fw'
*2. *L2 Lw2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 L2 Lw2 Rw B2 D Dw U2 L2 Bw Lw2 U2 L2 Rw2 D B' Fw2 F Rw2 D U' Fw F Rw D' Dw Uw' U R Fw' Rw2 U2 Lw2 R2 B' Bw Fw' F' U2 Fw D F Dw' Uw2 Bw L2 Lw' Rw D2 Uw U' Bw' Fw2 R D' Lw
*3. *L' Lw2 Rw' R' Bw L B2 Bw2 D' Dw U2 L U' B' F Dw' B Fw2 F' Dw2 F D' B' F2 R' B2 Uw' Rw' R2 B Uw2 L Rw' U' Lw Rw D Bw' Fw2 F2 U2 R Fw2 Dw' Uw2 U Lw2 B' Lw' U2 B Bw2 Lw' Bw D' Lw2 Bw2 F' Uw U'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *U2 B 2L' 2R2 D' 2D' U F 2D2 2B2 2L' U 2L' 3R 2F D' 2L U2 3F U' 2L' R2 B2 2F2 3R 3U L 2B2 F 2L 2U 2B2 2U' U2 2B 3F2 2F F2 2U 2F' 2D' 3U' 2U2 U' 2B F L 3R B 2F' D2 3U 2U U2 R2 3F2 2D 3U' U' L' 2L' 3R 2R R' 2D 2F2 3U' L 2D' 2U2 2R' B' 2B 2F F U B2 3R U' 2L2
*2. *3R' 2B2 2F' F2 D2 2R2 D' B' L 2F' 3R2 2R' R' 2D 2U2 3F' D' 2U2 B' 3F 2F 3U B 2F' 2R D 3U B2 2F' F2 D U 2L D L2 3R' 2R' F 2D2 2B2 3F2 D' 2U' 2R' U' 2B' 2R' D 2R' 2U2 L 2R2 2F 2L' R' 2D' L' D 2U' U' 2B 3R 2D2 2U 2R R' 3F L' D2 3U F2 2R 3U2 2B2 2F' F' 3R2 2B' 3F2 2D2
*3. *F2 3R' D2 2D2 3U2 2U2 U' B2 R' 2U' B' 3F' D 2D2 U2 2L2 F D2 2D' U' 2L' 2R2 R D 2D' 3R' D2 F' D' 2U2 L 2F 2U2 2F' 2L2 2U 2L2 2R' B 2D2 3U U' 2R2 R 3U' B2 U2 2L2 3R2 2R2 2F' D2 2D 2U' U' L' B2 2U2 B' D 3R2 U2 L2 3F' F2 U2 2L R 3U 2B' L 3U2 U F D 3U 3R2 2D2 3U 3R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *U' B2 L 3L2 2D 3D L R' F 2L' 3L2 3R' 2R2 R2 3U 2B2 3F2 2R2 2B' F' 3D2 F 2R' B2 3F 2F' D 2U' U2 2F F2 L 3R' 2U2 2L' R D2 2B2 U2 3B F2 3D2 3L2 2R2 3B2 L2 D' B' 2L 3D' 3U' 3F 2F' 2U' B2 3L2 U' F 3U2 2U2 U' 3F D' 2U' U B' 2F' 3R' 3F' L D' 2U 3L 2F' 3R 3F2 2F2 D2 3U 3B2 L' 3R 2R R' 3B' 2F2 2U' 3B2 3F' 3R B 3R' 2B2 3D' 3L' 2R2 3U' 3L' 3D2 2R2
*2. *3R2 3D2 2B2 3F F2 3D2 U2 3F2 2L2 2R2 2D' 3U 2F 3D' 3U' L F' 2L D' 3U' 2U' U 3F 3R2 B' 3D2 3U 2U2 F2 L 2L R' 2D2 3U' 2B D2 2D2 3D' 2L 3B 3F' F' L' 3R2 2B' 3B 2D 3D L' 3L' 3B F2 L2 2L' 3L' 2R2 R' 3B' 3D 3U2 U L' 3R2 2R2 2B2 2L 3L' 3R2 2R' R 3U 2L' B 2U U 2R' 3B' 2F' 3L' 3B' 2F F2 L 2L' 2R' F 3D 3U 3B 3R 3B 3F 2F2 2U' 3B D' L' D2 R2 3F
*3. *L' 3D' 2L' 3L2 D2 2U2 3R' 2R R 3B' 3L' R' F2 3U' 2B 3F L 2F D2 2U2 3L 3U 2L' B 2B2 3B 2D F D' U2 3B' 2L' 2R2 D 3L 3R2 2R 2B 3D2 3R 2R D' 2F2 2U2 R 3D' 2R2 2D R F' 3L2 3U' U 3F F2 U 3R 3B' 3R 3U' F2 2R' 3F' 3R' 2U' 3R 2R2 R' D' 3L' 3R' 2R' B 2L B2 2L 3L B2 3B' 3U' L2 3B' 2F' D2 3D2 2U2 2B' 2U' 3B2 3U2 U2 B' L' B 2B L2 3R 2B' 3U2 F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 D2 B D2 B' L' F R' U L' R' D' L2 B2 D2 (20f)
*2. *B2 D2 U2 R U2 L' U2 L' D2 R B L2 D2 R' B' D' F2 L2 R' D2 L2 (21f)
*3. *U' R2 U B2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B D' U' R' B U' F' R' D F' (21f)
*4. *R2 B2 L' U2 R' U2 R' B2 F2 U2 R' F' R' B' L' D' B' F2 D2 L' (20f)
*5. *L2 U2 R' U2 L' B2 L' B2 U2 R2 U B' D2 U2 B' L' F' U R' U B (21f)
*6. *L F2 R2 D2 U2 L' F2 R2 D2 L' D F' L' D2 F' D' B' D2 B' L2 R' (21f)
*7. *B2 D2 R' B2 L B2 L2 U2 R' U2 R' F L2 B D' L2 B2 D L D2 R' (21f)
*8. *D' U' B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 L' U R D' L2 U L2 F R D2 F' (21f)
*9. *D R2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 D L2 F' L2 B' R' F L' D2 U F2 L' U' (21f)
*10. *L2 F2 U2 R' U2 R B2 D2 R U2 R B D2 F U' B' F L B2 R2 F (21f)
*11. *D2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 U F2 D' F U R2 U L' U2 B2 R2 D' L B' (20f)
*12. *B2 F2 U2 L U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R F' U' F2 R D2 B' F D' U F' R (21f)
*13. *L2 R U2 L F2 L R2 D2 U2 B D U' F D B U' F2 R D' B' R (21f)
*14. *L2 R2 U B2 D' F2 U B2 D R2 D2 B U2 F D R B' F D2 B2 U' (21f)
*15. *D2 L' U2 R' F2 D2 U2 L' F2 U2 L B2 D' B' D2 L F2 D2 F' L' R' (21f)
*16. *U2 R' B2 D2 L B2 L2 F2 D2 L' F' L B' R' F' D B' D U R2 B' (21f)
*17. *F' D2 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 B D2 F2 U L' B U2 L U F2 U2 L' U F (21f)
*18. *D F2 D2 U' L2 F2 U B2 F2 D R U' F D2 L' D L' B' U R2 (20f)
*19. *D' L2 R2 U F2 D B2 U R2 U2 B2 F' L D2 B2 L' U' F' R D' B' (21f)
*20. *R2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 B U' R' B2 L' F D2 F' D' U2 (21f)
*21. *R2 U2 B2 R' U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L U2 R' U' R' D B2 D R2 B R2 D2 (21f)
*22. *U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L F2 L' F R' F' L2 B' R' D U' F' L B2 (21f)
*23. *U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 D' L D2 B R' D2 U' B' D2 L2 R' B' (21f)
*24. *F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B' R' U' F D2 R B2 R' (20f)
*25. *L F2 L D2 L B2 R' D2 F2 R U L' F2 D2 U' B2 D2 F' D' U' F (21f)
*26. *B2 F2 D F2 D F2 U B2 R2 U2 R B2 U' L' U F' L2 D U' B' F' (21f)
*27. *F2 U2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D F' R' B' F' U' L' B' D' L2 F' U (21f)
*28. *F D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 F R2 D2 B U R U2 B2 D' U L B F R U' (21f)
*29. *B2 R' D2 F2 D2 L' R' U2 R' D2 F2 D L' F' U' R B D F L D (21f)
*30. *U2 R2 F2 U R2 U B2 D2 R2 U B2 F D' L' R' U' L B U' F D' (21f)
*31. *U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F U2 L2 R B' F' L' R' B U' R2 D' F' (21f)
*32. *L U2 L F2 R U2 L2 D2 R F2 R2 F' D2 F2 D' B F R' B2 U R (21f)
*33. *L2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 F U' B' U2 R U' L U R (20f)
*34. *D F2 U' L2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 B F' D' F L F' L D' L2 R B2 (21f)
*35. *B2 U2 F2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 D' F2 L R' U' B' R' F' U' F2 D L' F (21f)
*36. *U2 F L2 B R2 D2 B D2 B L' B D2 U L2 R' B' U R2 D2 B2 (20f)
*37. *R2 D2 F' D2 U2 L2 F U2 B2 U R2 D' B' U2 L2 R' U2 B' L' D' (20f)
*38. *U' R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 R' D' B' U' R' D2 L' U L' F2 (21f)
*39. *U' L2 D L2 U' R2 D2 B2 U F2 U' F U' L D2 L2 B F D L D' (21f)
*40. *D' L2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U L2 R' F D U B F' L' R' (21f)
*41. *D2 R' D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R' B2 R U B U F L' R' D' B2 U F (21f)
*42. *R D2 F2 L D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F R' B D L' R2 B2 L B2 U (21f)
*43. *B2 D' F2 D' R2 D U2 F2 U' L2 F' L' D2 B' U R D R' U2 B D (21f)
*44. *B2 L F2 U2 L D2 L R2 B2 L F2 U2 B' L2 F' U' R' D' R' D B2 (21f)
*45. *D R2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 U F2 D2 R' U2 F L' R2 F' L2 U2 F U' (21f)
*46. *D' B2 U' B2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 F' L' U' B U' R' B2 F U (21f)
*47. *L R2 U2 L F2 U2 F2 L U2 R D2 B' U' F' D2 F D B F2 L F' (21f)
*48. *L' R' D2 R' B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R' B2 U' F2 D2 B' L D' B' L U (20f)
*49. *L U2 F2 L D2 L U2 L D2 B2 L' B2 U' R' U2 L2 B D F2 D' (20f)
*50. *F2 L' B2 L' U2 F2 L' D2 L2 B' D' B2 L B2 R U' R B D L' R2 (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L F2 U2 L' B2 R B2 R' F2 D2 L2 D2 F' U2 R U2 F' R D' F' U (21f)
*2. *L2 D2 F' D2 B2 U2 B L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 L' D2 F L2 B U2 F (21f)
*3. *D2 U2 R2 F' R2 U2 B' L2 F D2 F L F' R' D' U' B L2 D' F' U (21f)
*4. *F2 U' B2 U R2 B2 D' U2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 F U' F2 L' U B2 D' B2 (21f)
*5. *B2 L' B2 U2 R2 D2 R' F2 R B2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 B' D L B2 F' R2 (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 D' L2 D B2 D2 R2 D' B2 D F L2 B' F' D' F' R B F R' U' (21f)
*2. *F2 U2 L2 R2 B D2 F' R2 B' U2 F' L F' L2 D R' U L2 B' L B' (21f)
*3. *B2 D' L2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 U F2 D2 L D' U L2 B' D L' D2 U' R' (21f)
*4. *F2 U L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 D L2 U' L' U B L' D L2 D R' D2 F (21f)
*5. *R2 B2 U2 L2 F R2 F' L2 R2 B' R2 D R F' D' B' R2 U2 R D F2 (21f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R F2 L2 B2 R U2 F2 D' L2 U B' D' L' R2 D F' (21f)
*2. *L B2 F2 L U2 B2 L' D2 R F2 U2 L' U L2 D' B' D2 R2 D R2 U2 (21f)
*3. *B2 R' B2 F2 R' B2 L D2 L' D2 L2 B' F' D' L' F2 D U' L B2 U2 (21f)
*4. *B2 R F2 R B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R' B2 D2 F D' B' F2 U' R' B2 D' L' (21f)
*5. *R2 F2 U' R2 D B2 D' B2 D F2 D F' L2 U2 F D2 L' D' R' U2 F' (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 R' B2 L R U L' B2 F2 U B D' U B' R' F2 (21f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves* Only experimental so if you want this to become regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *B Fw F' R2 F' Rw2 R2 D Uw U B2 L2 B' Fw F2 L F D' B2 U B2 R B2 Rw' B Rw2 Uw' L2 D Uw B' Fw' D' Uw' L Fw2 F' L Rw' R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *L F2 R D2 B2 D B L' B2 L' B D' R' U' F' D B' L' F' R2 D' B2 U F2 U2
*3. *F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L' B2 U2 L2 U2 R' F2 U L D2 U B D R2 D' R (21f)
*4. *L' Rw' R' D L2 Uw2 R' Fw L D' Rw R B' Rw2 Uw2 F2 D2 Uw2 L Uw L' Rw R2 Uw2 U2 B' F' L Rw R' B2 Fw D U2 Rw' D2 Fw' L Fw2 F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *D2 R' F' U F2 D' B R' B2 U2 F' D' B' U B D' B R B L' D' L' U R2 F
*3. *U2 F2 U B2 U R2 D' B2 D2 B U L F D2 R D2 L D' L U' (20f)
*4. *Fw' Rw2 D Uw U2 B Rw Uw U2 F2 L2 Rw' R Uw Fw' Rw2 R Uw B' Fw2 Rw' Uw2 R' D' Rw' D' L2 D' Uw L2 R D2 F' D' Uw2 U' L Rw B' Fw'
*5. *R' U2 Bw Fw L2 Fw' D' B' D' B' Fw2 F2 D' Dw L2 Rw2 R' Dw' F2 D2 U' Bw' F R' Fw' Uw Bw Dw2 U' Lw' Bw' D' B' D' Fw Dw B' D' L Bw2 Fw F2 L R' Fw2 Dw' Fw2 R' B Dw B F' L2 D Dw' U2 B2 Bw F2 Uw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *L' B' U' R D' R D2 B' U' L' B L2 U2 L2 U L' U2 L2 U L2 D B' U' L' F
*3. *B2 D R2 U' L2 U R2 U' R2 U2 B2 F' L' F2 U' F L' F L2 F (20f)
*4. *R2 U' L2 Uw2 Rw' Fw' D2 Uw2 U' R2 B' Uw2 B2 Fw2 F' Uw L' D R2 Uw' L Rw R' Fw2 F2 R Uw U L Rw R2 D Uw2 U' B Fw2 F R' Fw2 Rw
*5. *Fw2 Lw2 B Bw' L Dw' Lw' Rw Bw2 F2 D2 Lw F2 L Uw2 L' Rw2 Dw Uw' Bw Fw' F Rw' Bw U' Bw' U L2 Bw' L Uw' F2 D2 Dw Bw2 Lw2 U' R2 F Rw2 Fw D2 Uw U L' B Lw' Rw D' Fw2 Rw' U R2 Fw' L' D2 Dw2 Uw' U Bw
*6. *2D 2R' R2 2F D' 2L2 R' 2U' B' R 2D2 L2 2L2 D2 2D' 3U' U' L2 3F2 2D 3R' 2U' L2 2R R 2B 3R2 3F 2F 2D2 3U2 L2 2L' 3R' 2R' R D2 2D2 2B2 F' L2 2L2 U' L2 3R' 2B' 3U2 2B 2R2 D L' 2L2 2B' F' 2D2 3U' 2U U' 2L R U' 3F 3R F' L F2 U' 3R B 3F 2R 3F' F D2 2U' U2 2B' D' 2D2 F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *D' F2 U R D2 B D' R' D2 F R U2 F' L' D L' D2 B' L2 U2 L U2 L D2 R
*3. *L2 D2 L F2 L2 B2 L' U2 L' D2 B2 F' L B L' F2 U' L' F R2 (20f)
*4. *B2 Rw2 F U B' Fw2 L Rw' R Uw' U' Fw' Rw F' Rw' R2 Uw' Rw2 B' F Rw' R2 F' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw Uw' F' Rw' Uw U Fw' Rw' Uw2 U Fw' R'
*5. *L2 Rw' R' D Dw L2 Rw' R' B' Bw2 Fw' F U' Lw' F' D R' B Bw2 L F Lw' B2 Bw D Fw Lw' F D2 Uw' Lw2 Uw' R' D2 B' Fw2 F2 Lw2 Rw' R Bw Fw2 U2 L' Dw' B' R Bw Dw' U2 Lw Uw B' Bw2 Fw F' D U B2 Bw
*6. *L2 2L2 2R' R2 D 2F L2 B2 2F 3U' U 2L2 2B D' 2F2 2D' 3F2 2U2 U' 3F 3U' 3R 2R' 2D' 3R' B2 3U2 U' 2R' 2B D2 2D2 L' 2D' 2L' 2U2 2B' U 3R 3U' 2R U 2B' 3U' 2U2 2L' R 2B' 2U B F2 2L2 D' 3F' L' 3R 2F' L 3U' 2L2 U 2R2 2U2 F2 2R2 B2 2L' 3R2 2R2 2U2 2L B' 3R' R' F' D2 L' 3R 2R2 3F'
*7. *L 2L 3R' R 3F2 2L2 3L' R2 3F2 2F 3D2 U' 2F' L 3R' 2U 2L' 3F 3L' 3F' D L' 2L U2 2R' 3U 2U2 2B2 F U 3L2 2D 3R D2 2D2 3D2 3U' 2U U2 3B2 R' 2B' 3F 2R' D' B2 3F2 L2 B 2B2 3B' 2F2 F' L' U' R' 2F2 2D' 3L' 3R R' D U' 2F' F' 3L R2 2B2 U 3B' 2D 2L' D2 2D 3D' 3U' 2U U2 B 3B F' 2U' 2B2 2R 3U 2L 3L 3R 3B 2U2 3L 2B 3B' 3D2 L 2L D 3U' 2L 3R'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=0 / dUdU u=-4,d=0 / ddUU u=5,d=0 / UdUd u=0,d=-5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=0 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=3 / dUdU u=6,d=-1 / ddUU u=4,d=1 / UdUd u=5,d=-5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=4 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=0 / dUdU u=-4,d=-1 / ddUU u=-5,d=6 / UdUd u=1,d=6 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=2 / dUUd
*4. *UUdd u=3,d=-4 / dUdU u=6,d=2 / ddUU u=3,d=0 / UdUd u=-5,d=4 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-4 / ddUU
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=6 / dUdU u=0,d=5 / ddUU u=-5,d=1 / UdUd u=-4,d=4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=3 / dUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *l' r b L' B' R U' L B' L' R' B R U' B' U' B U L' B' R' B L' R' B 
*2. *l r' b' u R L' U R B L R' L' R L R' B' U' B U' L R B' U R U' 
*3. *l' u L' B' L U R L R' L' B' R' L B' U' L' U B U' R' U' R U L' B' 
*4. *r b' u' B R L R' L U L' R' L U L R' U L' R' L B' U' L' U B R 
*5. *l r b U' B R' B L R B L U R U' B' R L' B L' R B L' U L' B' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-4) (-5,4) (-1,3) (6,0) (6,3) (1,2) (-3,2) (3,4) (0,4) (0,2) (-4,0) (6,0) (0,2) (2,0) (6,2) (-5,4) 
*2. *(0,5) (0,-5) (0,3) (3,3) (3,3) (6,3) (-3,0) (6,3) (-1,3) (-5,0) (-2,0) (0,1) (-4,5) (-5,0) (-4,2) (0,2) (4,0)
*3. *(0,-4) (0,4) (0,3) (3,0) (6,3) (6,3) (-5,3) (2,5) (0,3) (-3,0) (6,0) (-5,3) (3,3) (3,0) (6,3) (0,3) (0,4)
*4. *(0,-3) (0,3) (-3,0) (3,4) (0,2) (6,0) (0,1) (6,0) (4,3) (0,4) (2,3) (6,4) (2,4) (6,0) (-2,4) (0,3) (0,3) 
*5. *(0,0) (3,-3) (0,3) (0,2) (0,4) (3,0) (6,3) (1,5) (6,0) (6,1) (-2,3) (1,0) (0,2) (3,2) (0,4) (6,0) (0,3) (0,5)


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 8, 2008)

Wuqiong Fan 

3x3 speed


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 8, 2008)

grr beaten by one minute.

*5x5:* 2:43.08, 2:44.01, 2:34.90, (2:44.70), (2:16.50)
*avg:* 2:40.60
*comment:* incredible! 2:16 is a major PB, redux was 1:46! every one of these solves is faster than my PB on an eastsheen.

*3x3:* 19.27, (16.84), (20.20), 17.59, 18.61
*avg:* 18.49
*comment:* acceptable.


----------



## PeterV (Oct 8, 2008)

3x3: (30.05), 36.69, 39.85, (40.07), 33.99 = *36.84 avg.*


----------



## philkt731 (Oct 8, 2008)

2: 4.56 2.44 2.94 4.00 3.71 = 3.55 i need that NAR at Lexington (and WR)

3: 14.50 12.75 13.50 15.31 13.81 = 13.94 i need sub 14 in comp

4: 1:06.05 OP 1:04.15 OP 1:08.58 OP 58.16 1:10.93 OP: 1:06.93 seriously....?

5: 1:51.63 1:46.86 1:52.34 1:50.03 1:50.11 = 1:50.59 How come I'm always better in comp?

3OH: 24.15 25.71 29.86 32.34, 28.44= 28.00


----------



## Karthik (Oct 8, 2008)

*Karthik Puthraya*
*2x2: *8.27, 4.87, 6.39, 5.73, 7.18 = *6.43*
*3x3: *16.56, 17.33, 19.30, DNF, 16.63 = *17.75*
*4x4: *1:53.07, 1:38.17, 1:26.56, 1:38.97, 1:25.20 = *1:34.57*
*5x5: *3:23.92, 3:30.79, 3:25.67, 3:23.46, 2:55.38 = *3:24.35*
*3x3OH: *28.30, 34.71, 44.63, 40.42, 36.17 = *37.10*
Comment: The first scramble had a ridiculously easy x-cross(yellow cross).
*3x3BLD: *2:29.21, DNF(2:42.48), 2:22.29 = *2:22.29*
*2-4 Relay: 2:16.55 (P)*
*2-5 Relay: 5:00.05*
Comment:Aargh! So close to sub-5!


----------



## riffz (Oct 8, 2008)

Name: Riffz

*3x3
Average:* 51.68
*Times:* 51.06, 52.34, (37.80), 51.64, (55.76)

A bit slower than you guys but I'm working on it


----------



## joey (Oct 8, 2008)

*2x2:* 5.94 4.08 4.86 (3.02) (7.94) => 4.96

*3x3:* (12.97) 14.69 (16.30) 13.61 13.11 => 13.80
Good.

*4x4:* 1:00.09 (1:39.15) 1:35.77 (59.18) 1:31.28 => 1:22.28
Hahaha.

*5x5:* 2:30.38 2:17.55 2:36.68 (2:45.53) (2:14.00 PB) => 2:28.20
New single/avg PB. Made up for the 4x4 ^^ 

*6x6:* (5:12.36) 5:47.36 5:26.93 (6:09.40) 5:39.19 => 5:37.83
Yay 

*7x7:* 9:01.65 9:23.15 (10:34.11) (8:22.08) 9:37.52 => 9:20.77
Lol, so looong. At least it's sub10

*2x2BLD:* 19.05 19.15 24.56DNF => 19.05

*3x3BLD:* (1:13.xx DNF) (52.61 DNF) (24.09 DNF)
2 flipped corners on the second.
I bet you can't beat that DNF arnaud. All corners solved, and I solved 4 edges.

*3x3OH:* 47.27 (38.68) (48.34) 46.96 43.00 => 45.74

*Pyra:* 24.09 22.68 (29.46) 22.84 (18.03) => 23.19

*3x3 Multi:* 1/3 8:27.03


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 8, 2008)

*3x3x3:* (16.00), 12.76, (11.88), 15.27, 15,69 = *14.72 Avg*
PLL's in order: U U T G F Very good avg.
*3x3x3OH:* 35.62, 37.81, (41.89), (25.63), 33.67 = *35.70 Avg*
Screwed up in first 3 scrambles. Why do I always choke in OH?
*3x3x3BLD:* DNF(54), 50.02, DNF(56) = *50.02*
meh. But I got 32.53 nonlucky earlier today 
*4x4x4:* 1:29.55, 1:22.28, (1:21.58), 1:23.61, (1:44.44) = *1:25.15 Avg*
Good. Only 4 solve didn't have OLL parity. Last one had DP.
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF(5:07.20 3wings), DNF(6:43), DNF(6:25) = *DNF*
*5x5x5:* (2:49.52), 2:37.47, (2:18.16), 2:23.33, 2:31.50 = *2:30.77 Avg*
I've had so many 2:30.xx avg's now i'ts annoying (no sub 2:30s)
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF(12:36), DNF(13:29), DNF(13:50)
4 centers off in the last one.
*3x3x3_fm:* B' U2 F2 L F2 L' B' U R' B' R' U2 B' D2 R' D2 L B2 U2 R U2 L' B2 R2 U' R' B' R' B R2 B' R2 B *(33)*

2x2x2: B' U2 F2 L F2 L' (6)
2x2x3: B' U R' B' R' (5)
start of 3rd slot: U2 B' (2)
do PLL here (Tperm): D2 R' D2 L B2 U2 R U2 L' B2 (10)
3rd slot and EO: R2 U' (2)
4th slot & OLL:R' B' R' B R2 B' R2 B (8)

Pretty good for "first" try 
*3x3x3Multi: 1/2 3:39.67* aimed for sub2 but memo was stupid.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 8, 2008)

Joey: Nice 3x3x3 average

Ville: We should meet sometime. If you will teach me how to do 3x3x3_bf succesfully in 50.02, I will teach you how to DNF 3x3x3_bf much faster than that pathetic 54 and 56 seconds


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 8, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Ville: We should meet sometime. If you will teach me how to do 3x3x3_bf succesfully in 50.02, I will teach you how to DNF 3x3x3_bf much faster than that pathetic 54 and 56 seconds



Yes, we should, I really need to get better at DNFing . I will teach you that if you teach me how to get sub30 in FMC.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 8, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Ville: We should meet sometime. If you will teach me how to do 3x3x3_bf succesfully in 50.02, I will teach you how to DNF 3x3x3_bf much faster than that pathetic 54 and 56 seconds
> ...


How to get sub 30 in FMC: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1566

Your turn to teach me


----------



## Erik (Oct 8, 2008)

Erik:
2: (5.23), (2.62), 3.95, 4.14, 4.67 => 4.25 CLL, (only used guimond on the 2)
3: 12.58, (14.47), (10.64), 13.41, 12.75 => 12.91 (using a new joy cube I got today)
s-1:
py:


----------



## MistArts (Oct 8, 2008)

*2x2:* (8.46), (7.28), 7.47, 7.75, 8.19 = 7.80
*3x3:* (27.16), 25.30, 25.12, 24.46, (24.18) = 24.96
*4x4:*
*3x3OH:* 1:10.46, (48.94), 1:05.10, 1:01.90, (1:11.78) = 1:05.82
*3x3BLD:* DNF, 
*3x3FMC:*

I'm out of practice for these.


----------



## Dene (Oct 8, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Ville: We should meet sometime. If you will teach me how to do 3x3x3_bf succesfully in 50.02, I will teach you how to DNF 3x3x3_bf much faster than that pathetic 54 and 56 seconds



Can I get in on this deal too?!


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 8, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Ville: We should meet sometime. If you will teach me how to do 3x3x3_bf succesfully in 50.02, I will teach you how to DNF 3x3x3_bf much faster than that pathetic 54 and 56 seconds
> ...



Can I also get into this deal? 

The secret of sub-30 FMC is to use premoves and get a nice 2x2x3 block, hopefully less than 10 moves. Then, play around using Petrus techniques to solve the cube until you only have 1 or 2 3 cycles left or a 4 cycle. Hopefully the total will be less than 25. Then, you do your insertion and hope that you can cancel enough moves to get the solve sub-30. If you can't get it, take longer on that scramble or start on a new, hopefully easier scramble.

Now, how can you memo so fast and still not have long pauses in your execution? Or just memo so fast?


----------



## Escher (Oct 8, 2008)

joey... 24.09 3x3 BLD? i would be reasonably happy with that 2H...
Id like to see some records being broken this november okay?


----------



## williamg (Oct 8, 2008)

Escher said:


> joey... 24.09 3x3 BLD? i would be reasonably happy with that 2H...



24 seconds ought to be enough for anybody...


----------



## joey (Oct 8, 2008)

Escher said:


> joey... 24.09 3x3 BLD? i would be reasonably happy with that 2H...
> Id like to see some records being broken this november okay?



It was in response to 


AvGalen said:


> Joey: Nice 3x3x3 average
> 
> Ville: We should meet sometime. If you will teach me how to do 3x3x3_bf succesfully in 50.02, *I will teach you how to DNF 3x3x3_bf much faster than that pathetic 54 and 56 seconds *


I only memoed/solved corners and 4 edges.

edit:
crap I didn't put DNF after the 24.09, silly me.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 9, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Now, how can you memo so fast and still not have long pauses in your execution? Or just memo so fast?



I don't know.  Just try to find ways to remember stuff. Always force yourself to memo fast, without too much re-checking. Practise corners so that they're really fast (I know you have done this alot but not everyone) so you don't have a big gap between edge memo and beginning of edge execution.
You need to think ahead all the time when executing.
I dunno, just practise practise practise.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 9, 2008)

Really fast DNF Joey. I can beat either the time, or the amount of pieces solved, but not both at once.


----------



## Jude (Oct 9, 2008)

Gahh, did scrambles for OH, 2x2x2, and 4x4x4 but all were so terrible I'm too ashamed to submit  

Only thing worth saying, is that I got 2 sub 5s on 2x2x2 (the average, however, ended up sup 6 because of later terrible solves), and a 27.94 on OH (almost UK record if I'd got in comp, and I've only been OH cubing a few months  )


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 9, 2008)

Chukk said:


> Gahh, did scrambles for OH, 2x2x2, and 4x4x4 but all were so terrible I'm too ashamed to submit
> 
> Only thing worth saying, is that I got 2 sub 5s on 2x2x2 (the average, however, ended up sup 6 because of later terrible solves), and a 27.94 on OH (almost UK record if I'd got in comp, and I've only been OH cubing a few months  )



Oh, don't be ridiculous. I post really awful times regularly! If I was like you, I guarantee I wouldn't have posted my 5x5x5 times last week - truly awful, even for me!


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 10, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Really fast DNF Joey. I can beat either the time, or the amount of pieces solved, but not both at once.



Haha!

I think 24 seconds, all corners and 4 edges is still very impressive!

Joey, why not finish the whole cube? You only have 8 more edges to do?

I think I can finish all corners 24*2 seconds.


----------



## joey (Oct 10, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Really fast DNF Joey. I can beat either the time, or the amount of pieces solved, but not both at once.
> ...


I needed to beat a 54/56 DNF, so I just went crazy! I was only having a bit of fun! Afterall, thats why we have this online competition


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 10, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3_bld: 1:42.95 1:46.54 DNF
4x4x4_bld: 7:14.61 6:53.13 DNF


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 10, 2008)

3x3


19.65
(23.13)
(16.15)
17.90
18.15
AVG=18.56

2x2

(4.41)
5.03
6.15
5.43
(6.47)
AVG= 5.53

Normal 2x2, great 3x3


----------



## Mirek (Oct 10, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...




You're right, this is one good and popular way of solving FMC. But not the only one. Another good approach is to solve most pieces in about 10-16 moves to built a "skeleton", then make insertions af all kinds. Just a note, a 4-cycle is not good since it doesn't come alone. You probably mean two 2-cycles or a 3-cycle+1twist (for corners). Then, in competitions, you have just one scramble, not a few to choose from. You can try the inverse scramble if you struggle with the normal scramble. But it rarely helps much. You will get the same number of corner-edge pairs, for example, most likely 1 pair or (less likely) no pair at all.


----------



## kratos94 (Oct 10, 2008)

Name: Vignesh Kuppusamy

3x3
Average: 24.04
Times: 25.34 24.86 (26.11) (20.84) 21.92


----------



## pjk (Oct 11, 2008)

Patrick Kelly
*3x3:* (14.31) (17.94) 16.20 15.11 15.42 => Avg: 15.58
Pretty bad. The 16.20 should have been 13.xx, and the 17.94 was a pop.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 11, 2008)

All done!

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 23.09, 12.94, 10.25, 12.15, 12.34 = *12.48*
*3x3x3:* 33.47, 28.71, 23.81, 28.55, 30.43 = *29.23*
*4x4x4:* 2:11.62 (O), 1:57.70 (O), 1:57.59, 1:35.65, 2:00.28 (P) = *1:58.52*
*5x5x5:* 2:41.28, 2:45.92, 2:52.31, 2:46.78, 2:57.29 = *2:48.34*
Comment: Well, that’s better than last week! (Almost 20 seconds faster!) For me, some days are really good on 5x5x5, and others are really bad. The day before this I couldn’t get a single solve under 3 minutes.
*6x6x6:* 6:35.34 (P, POP), 6:28.38 (O), 5:52.94 (P), 6:40.30 (P), 6:02.18 = *6:21.97*
*7x7x7:* 9:36.28, 8:38.97, 9:28.66, 8:38.53, 9:12.25 = *9:06.63*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 54.88, 57.28, DNF = *54.88*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:13.68, 2:37.44, 1:53.75 = *1:53.75*
Comment: Yeah!
*4x4x4 BLD:* 10:48.84 (4:42), 9:22.10 (4:51), 11:25.88 (3:41) = *9:22.10*
Comment: Pretty bad memory stall on the first solve; TERRIBLE memory stall on the third solve. I figure I spent probably 4 minutes trying to recall that one – I really think it could have been sub-8 if it hadn’t been for that.  It was nice to finally get a sub-10 solve again – the second scramble was a pretty easy one.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 22:20.49 (10:35), 20:53.67 (11:38), DNF (21:31.01, 10:35) = *20:53.67*
Comment: Third one off by 4 X centers.
*6x6x6 BLD:* 43:58.67 (19:57), DNS, DNS = *43:58.67*
Comment: New PB! It was weird - I didn't have any mistakes or memory failures, so it went very steady, but it felt like I was going really slow the whole way. There was lots of room for improvement on this solve. Next stop: sub-40!
*7x7x7 BLD:* DNF (1:10:02.54, 31:15), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Sorry, still no video yet. I was only off by 3 obliques! Apparently I forgot to do the execution for one image. (I had it memorized correctly.) I really thought I had done it, but apparently not.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/5 = 1 point, 32:09.12* (19:53)
Comment: Just awful! 4th cube off by 2 EO, 5th cube off by 2 EO, 3 EP.
*3x3x3 OH:* 58.96, 51.91, 57.65, 48.15, 50.68 = *53.41*
*3x3x3 WF:* 3:41.84, 2:13.36, 2:36.72, 2:44.02, 1:36.25 = *2:31.37*
Comment: Very bad this week. I messed up the PLL badly on the first one. The PLLs gave me big trouble on every solve. (Except the last one, since it was a PLL skip.)
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:52.96, 1:21.65, 1:42.06, 2:38.46, DNF (1:16.21) = *2:04.49*
Comment: If only it weren’t for the DNF, this would have been a great average. The DNF was 2 corners misoriented.
*2-4 relay:* *2:26.93* (O)
*2-5 relay:* *5:38.72*
*2-6 relay:* *12:23.67* (OP, O)
*2-7 relay:* *20:59.29* (O, OP)
*Magic:* 2.27, 3.69, 2.18, 3.06, 2.55 = *2.63*
*Master Magic:* 4.08, 4.78, 4.53, 4.16, 4.44 = *4.38*
*Snake:* Still don’t have one.
*Clock:* 31.28, 24.91, 51.44, 27.03, 25.75 = *28.02*
*MegaMinx:* 4:10.91, 2:52.68, 3:36.18, 3:16.33, 3:19.43 = *3:23.98*
*Pyraminx:* 26.66, 54.63, 22.27, 28.33, 21.68 = *25.75*
*Square-1:* 1:34.00, 1:36.43 (P), 1:13.66, 1:15.06 (P), 1:15.83 (P) = *1:21.63*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *40 moves*
R D L2 D’ R’ D L2 D’ F’ D2 F’ U2 B2 D2 U2 R’ U2 B’ R2 U’ B’ R2 U2 B’ R2 B2 U2 B’ U’ B U B’ D L’ D’ R2 D L D’ R2
2x2x2: . F’ D2 F’ U2 B2 D2
2x2x3: U2 R’ U2 B’ R2 U’ B’
3x cross: R2 U2 B’ R2 B
fix all edges, leaves 4 corners: B U2 B’ U’ B U B’
fix a corner: D L’ D’ R2 D L D’ R2
insert at . (beginning): R D L2 D’ R’ D L2 D’
B B become B2 after 3x cross. Couldn’t find any good insertions. 
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* *93 moves*
Rw F R’ Uw D B U2 F Rw F R’ L’ Dw R’ Uw2 R2 B2 Uw L2 B’ Rw’ U2 F’ L2 F Rw Fw U’ B’ U Fw’ L2 Uw’ R U’ R’ Uw B Uw2 L D’ L’ Rw2 F2 Uw2 U2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 B Rw’ U L2 U’ Rw R’ U’ D’ R2 B’ U’ B2 U F U’ B2 U F’ L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L U’ L’ U2 L’ U’ L F U R U’ R’ F’ R B U B’ U’ R’ U2
centers: Rw F R’ Uw D B U2 F Rw
F R’ L’ Dw R’ Uw2 R2 B2 Uw
L2 B’ Rw’ U2 F’ L2 F Rw
Edges: Fw U’ B’ U Fw’
L2 Uw’ R U’ R’ Uw
B Uw2 L D’ L’
(insert PLL parity fix) Rw2 F2 Uw2 U2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
(finish edges) B Rw’ U L2 U’ Rw
3x3x3: R’ U’ D’ R2
3x3x4: B’ . L2 B2
3x cross: U2 L2 U2 L U’ L’
4th pair: U2 L’ U’ L
2 OLLs leave 3 corners: F U R U’ R’ F’ R B U B’ U’ R’ U2
insert at .: U’ B2 U F U’ B2 U F’
Finished in 57 minutes! If only I hadn’t had PLL parity, this could have been a very nice solve.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 11, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> *4x4x4 BLD:* 10:48.84 (4:42), 9:22.10 (4:51), 11:25.88 (3:41) = *9:22.10*



Stackmat! :-D

Chris


----------



## Pedro (Oct 11, 2008)

*3x3x3 multi bld* = 5/6, 4 points, 23:xx
NO! I forgot to fix the 2 unoriented corners on the first cube  damn...so close, yet so far...


----------



## joey (Oct 12, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > *4x4x4 BLD:* 10:48.84 (4:42), 9:22.10 (4:51), 11:25.88 (3:41) = *9:22.10*
> ...



Notice the inverse correlation between memo times and solving times!


----------



## tsaoenator (Oct 12, 2008)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3: (15.22) (11.38) 11.99 11.80 13.73 = 12.51 could be better


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 12, 2008)

I just did the FMC and found it very hard. It took me 45 minutes just to find this good beginning:
2x2x2: R' U2 F' U2 B2
double X-Cross: R F U F
do premove U' to see why the next part works:
14 moves for (pseudeo) F2L: F' U' B' R2 B, R U F U

But after that I couldn't find a good way to finish. I just did a 3 look last layer:
6 move OLL 1: F D R D' R' F'
6 move OLL 2: D R B R' B' D' *
AUF and undo premove: R U'
Insert last 3 edges at the * like this: D2 R' F B' D2 F' B R' D2

I don't consider this insertion to actually be an insertion, but I couldn't find another place to insert it.

Am I missing something obvious in the ending or was this just a case of "good F2L, bad luck for the LL"

Total solution becomes: R' U2 F' U2 B2 R F B' R2 B R U F U F D R D' R' F' D R B R' B' D R' F B' D2 F' B R' D2 R U' = 36


Edit: might as well post everything

*2x2x2*: *9.15* 8.21 *4.03* 7.25 8.22 = *7.89*
*3x3x3*: 24.21 25.47 *33.33* 22.75 *17.55* = *24.14*
3x3x3_comment: The 17.55 was done using beginners method. I tried to insert 2 corners during the cross. I ended up inserting all 4 of them by accident. edge-control + 3 look last layer on that one
*4x4x4*: 1:33.25 1:31.18 *1:16.44* *1:40.06* 1:32.38 = *1:32.27*
*5x5x5*: 2:11.15 *2:34.55* 1:16.91 2:14.52 *2:04.71* = *2:10.13*
*6x6x6*: *5:59.86* 5:58.94 5:27.38 5:43.19 *4:49.38* = *5:43.17*
6x6x6_comment: Go slow technique on the last one: 0 pops 
*7x7x7*: *8:31.59* 7:45.31 8:08.88 8:29.06 *7:38.86* = *8:07.75*
7x7x7_comment: Go slow technique on the last one: 0 pops 
*2x2x2_bf*: *DNF *1:46.28 *1:20.97* = *1:20.97*
*3x3x3_bf*: *5:03.77* *DNF DNF* =* 5:03.77*
*3x3x3_mbf*: *0/2* in 14 minutes something = *0 points*
3x3x3_mbf_comment: I was so sure I had both of them correct. It turned out that instead of doing T-Perm for parity-fixes I did the new Y-Perm I have learned this week. Undoing+Redoing it showed that I really would have solved both of them . This I why I hate learning algs.
*3x3x3_oh*: 39.65 39.19 *36.66* *48.18* 42.91 = *40.58*
*3x3x3_match*: *1:59.96* 1:14.94 1:27.88 1:41.56 *1:05.66* = *1:28.13*
3x3x3_match_comment: That last scramle had a really easy cross: B' M D'
*3x3x3_fmc*: R' U2 F' U2 B2 R F B' R2 B R U F U F D R D' R' F' D R B R' B' D R' F B' D2 F' B R' D2 R U' = *36*
*234-Relay*: *2:12.68*
*2345-Relay*: *4:26.22*
*23456-Relay*: *10:04.71*
*234567-Relay*: *18:15.44*
*Magic*: *1.75* 2.08 3.21 *4.66* 3.28 = *2.86*
*Master Magic*: *4.59* *6.18* 5.00 4.66 5.30 = *4.99*
*Clock*: *12.52* *20.25* 18.78 17.25 18.56 = *18.20*
Clock_comment: I always suspected clock-scrambles to be bad. After doing the 1st scramble I know why (cross on back only gets scrambled during the first 4 moves). I solved it without flipping the clock over
*MegaMinx*: *2:56.68* *3:23.78* 3:17.11 3:04.44 3:04.55 = *3:08.70*
MegaMinx_comment: Daylight 
*Square-1*: 1:06.33 1:09.08 1:30.44 *1:31.47* *1:03.38* = *1:15.28*
Square-1_comment: All 5 solves had parity and 4 step edges


----------



## Garmon (Oct 12, 2008)

2x2x2 I did terribly:
1) 12.12 1. D B' U2 B U2 R' F L2 U' B R2 F R2 F U B U' L B U R2 D' B D2 L2

2) 13.83 2. D L2 D' L B U2 B U' L2 D B' U2 B' D2 B U R2 D2 B' R' D' F R' B L

3) 10.46 3. F2 D B D' F' L' B2 U R D' L2 F R U F2 D R D R U2 L' B2 R' B2 D'

4) 14.00 4. R' U B2 D' L2 B' U2 L' U2 F2 R2 F U2 R2 B' R' U' R' U' L' B2 R U F2 U

5) 13.64 5. L D R2 U2 F' L B R2 D L' D2 R' F2 D F U' F2 L B' D2 B2 U2 B R U2
Too embarrassed to put 3x3 times up.


----------



## joey (Oct 12, 2008)

Garmon: did you use those scrambles in your post? Or actually use the ones in this thread?


----------



## Garmon (Oct 12, 2008)

Used the ones on from the thread.


----------



## mrCage (Oct 12, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> *5x5x5*: 2:11.15 *2:34.55* 1:16.91 2:14.52 *2:04.71* = *2:10.13*


 
Hmm, are you serious. 1:16.91 is awesome!!! Lucky or not

Per


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 12, 2008)

mrCage said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > *5x5x5*: 2:11.15 *2:34.55* 1:16.91 2:14.52 *2:04.71* = *2:10.13*
> ...



oops, that should be a 2:16.91 . 1:16.91 would only happen during a really good reduction and a 3x3x3 skip

*5x5x5*: 2:11.15 *2:34.55* 2:16.91 2:14.52 *2:04.71* = *2:14.19*


----------



## iainfs (Oct 12, 2008)

*3x3x3:* (42.23) 36.20 39.35 32.28 (30.59) = *35.94*
*Comment:* This is really rubbish! 1st solve was appalling - messed up the cross and did the wrong PLL. Other solves were all on the slow side, apart from the last which is closer to my normal average (just over 30s). Average is about 3 seconds over par, and my PB is a technically non-lucky 24 this morning  I am very inconsistent atm.

*3x3x3_bf:* 17:40.38 19:53.76 DNF = *17:40.38*
*Comment:* Solve 1 - Ridiculously slow, I know, but at least I got it. I'm using Classic Pochmann with Roman Rooms. I learnt the method yesterday (thanks to badmephisto and Joel). This is actually my first successful blind (only attempted edges/corners separately before now)! Solve 2 - My second successful blind! Even slower, it was more complicated this time, more cycles; I had to use an additional room. At one point, I thought I'd made a mistake in a T-perm but it must've been good  Solve 3 - Gave up memorising corners, there were so many cycles and I was getting bored of BLD 

Overall comment: Happy with the BLD, although they're very slow, I was successful on both scrambles I seriously attempted. 3x3 2H was really poor today 

Oh and this is my first post


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 13, 2008)

joey said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



I was inspired by these comments and tried something I don't remember ever trying before. I went to a stackmat and did a 4x4x4 BLD, this time with no backup stopwatch, in case I ran out of time. I made sure I spent enough time memorizing that I wouldn't slow down on execution. Result: 9:14.50 (4:35). Somehow, this is much more thrilling than a sub-9 on a stopwatch.

I suspect it will be a while before I'm willing to do this on weekly competition solves, though. And it will be quite a while before I'm as crazy as Chris, who does this in official competitions. (He actually makes the judge put down the stopwatch before he solves, just to give himself pressure!)



iainfs said:


> *3x3x3_bf:* 17:40.38 19:53.76 DNF = *17:40.38*
> Oh and this is my first post


Congratulations on your first BLD solves - way faster than my first one! Nice first post!


----------



## joey (Oct 13, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> I was inspired by these comments and tried something I don't remember ever trying before. I went to a stackmat and did a 4x4x4 BLD, this time with no backup stopwatch, in case I ran out of time. I made sure I spent enough time memorizing that I wouldn't slow down on execution. Result: 9:14.50 (4:35). Somehow, this is much more thrilling than a sub-9 on a stopwatch.


Gogogogo Mike!!


----------



## Mirek (Oct 13, 2008)

FMC:
R' U2 F' U2 B2 U' R F U' R2 B U B' U2 R2 U' D' R' D R' B2 L U' L' B2 U' R F (28 move, 52 min)
I found it this way,
pseudo 2x2x3: R' U2 F' U2 B2 (U') R F 
U' R2 B U B' U2 R2 U' R2* U' R F + 2 corners and 2 edges
insert at *: R2 D' R' D R' B2 L U' L' B2 U' R
There are likely better ways of finishing than this particular insertion but I didn't see them.


----------



## guusrs (Oct 13, 2008)

FMC: 
Hard scramble for me. Didn't find any sub 35 within first 50 minutes but finally found this lucky one:
U' B' U2 F2 L2 F' R2 F R' F' R' D' R2 D2 R' D R2 D' R F2 R2 F' L' B U2 B' L F2 R' L2 (30)

turn prescramble-move L2 to see whats happening
2x2x2: U' B' U2 F2 L2 (5)
F2L: F' R2 F R' F' R' D' R2 D2 R' D R2 D' R F' (20)
LL: F' R2 F' L' B U2 B' L F2 R' (29)
correction: L2 (30)

Congrats Mirek!

Gus


----------



## guusrs (Oct 13, 2008)

Mirek said:


> FMC:
> R' U2 F' U2 B2 U' R F U' R2 B U B' U2 R2 U' D' R' D R' B2 L U' L' B2 U' R F (28 move, 52 min)
> I found it this way,
> pseudo 2x2x3: R' U2 F' U2 B2 (U') R F
> ...



Hi Mirek,
Spendid start. after your 14th move 10 moves is optimal (found using Cube Explorer):
D' R2 D B2 U' B2 R2 U2 R F
Do you see any logic in it?
There should be!
Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 13, 2008)

Mirek and I found the same start for FMC, but he added the (U') and had a much better finish (his insertions are crazy)

And Guus always beats me on the last layer


----------



## Dene (Oct 14, 2008)

*2x2x2:* 18.28 14.77 10.71 13.52 13.34 => 13.88

*3x3x3:* 22.97 18.15 21.90 16.69 19.56 =>19.87

*3x3x3_OH:* 49.90 28.66 39.59 36.63 26.16 => 34.96
The first one had the F2L finished at 15 seconds... The last one was a PLL skip.

*3x3x3_feet:* 1:43.38 1:53.78 1:31.21 1:35.15 1:45.72 => 1:41.42

*4x4x4:* 1:22.36 1:11.16 1:23.15 1:13.97 1:23.19 => 1:19.83
All the bad ones were double parity, I can't remember about the good ones, I think 1 of them was double parity too...

*5x5x5:* 2:05.52 2:07.40 2:11.71 2:09.53 2:09.94 => 2:08.96
These should all have been sub2...

*6x6x6:* 4:29.02 4:53.58 4:33.93 6:05.71 4:07.43 => 4:38.84
So close! If only no parity (and no minor pops).

*7x7x7:* 6:13.63 6:52.66 6:30.96 6:35.88 6:08.63 => 6:26.82

While we're here, I don't get the megaminx notation. Is there a good explanation for it somewhere?


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 14, 2008)

MegaMinx notation is really simple, but I didn't get it in the beginning because I didn't know moves were "wide-turns". This is how it works:
example-scramble: R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++
* Start with white on top, green on front. On my MegaMinx that means purple is the Up-Left color.
* Hold on to the 1x3 row of Up-Left (white-purple) and perform a R2 move on the whole MegaMinx, except for the purple face on the left. (compare to L2 x2)
* Keep holding on to the 1x3 row of Up-Left (white-purple) and perform a D2 move on the whole MegaMinx, except for the white face on the top. (compare to U2 y2')
* Keep holding on to the 1x3 row of Up-Left (white-purple) and perform a R2' move on the whole MegaMinx, except for the purple face on the left.
* Keep holding on to the 1x3 row of Up-Left (white-purple) and perform a D2' move on the whole MegaMinx, except for the white face on the top. 
* Now just perform a regular U' move so the 1x3 row of Up-Left (white-purple) moves to Up-Front
* Hold on to the (now partly scrambled) 1x3 row of Up-Left and perform a R2 move on the whole MegaMinx, except for the (now partly scrambled) face on the left.


----------



## Laetitia (Oct 14, 2008)

*2x2x2:* 11.44 11.36 7.18 8.56 10.93 => 10,28

*3x3x3:* 17.27 22.97 17.91 30.53 20.90 => 20,59

*4x4x4:* 2:19.33 2:04.52 (pop) 2:19.08 1:54.78 2:26.68 =>2:14,31

*5x5x5:* 3:52.19 3:22.47 3:38.83 3:27.93 3:24.15 => 3:30.30

*6x6x6:*
6:57.99 7:19.94 6:27.23 7:24.05 (lots of Pops) 7:09.63 => 7:09.18

*7x7x7:*
12:54 12:56 12:04 11:47 10:50 => 12:15
Done in the train. It's funny when people look at you solving a 7x7x7 

*Megaminx:*
1:29.56 1:33.28 1:27.47 1:22.59 (pop!!) 1:18.53 =>1:26.54
Three bad times... These times are my 5 first solves of the day^^


----------



## Mirek (Oct 14, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Mirek and I found the same start for FMC, but he added the (U') and had a much better finish (his insertions are crazy)
> 
> And Guus always beats me on the last layer



One move insertions are always worth to explore. They take very little time. 
I can't do odd insertions (transposition of two corners and two edges c2e2) if they are not in the same layer, though, namely because I remember only few algorithms. As I know, there are 17 different 13-quarter-turn such c2e2 algorithms, most of them hard to remember. Long time ago, I collected 46 15-quarter-turn c2e2 that are not isomorphic and all their circular shifts are different. That was without any computer program. I suspect that there are some more of them. Are they practical? Mostly not.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 14, 2008)

Mirek said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Mirek and I found the same start for FMC, but he added the (U') and had a much better finish (his insertions are crazy)
> ...


I am still very slow with corner-insertions. It is hard for me to use them in a 1 hour solve. Doing a 4 or 5 corner insertion (2 times 3 corners) is something I just can't do in 1 hour. Edge-insertions are so much easier and faster, but they either cancel really well or not at all (like this week). I only know about 30 algs in total for the entire cube so I really have to rely on getting a good start. As long as I can use intuition the manipulate the pieces I can do really well, but if I don't get slightly lucky on the ending it will never become a sub 30 solve.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 14, 2008)

Dene said:


> *3x3x3_feet:* 1:43.38 1:53.78 1:31.21 1:35.15 1:45.72 => 1:41.42


You're really getting quite good with feet! I just can't keep up, sorry.



Dene said:


> *5x5x5:* 2:05.52 2:07.40 2:11.71 2:09.53 2:09.94 => 2:08.96
> These should all have been sub2...


I remember when you thought I was good at 5x5x5. It wasn't that long ago.


----------



## Dene (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks Mr. van Galen, I completely understand now. Also, when I have white on top, green on front, it put purple on the up-right face, is that normal? That's how it came.

Mr. Hughey: I wish my feet times would get faster. And yeah, V-cube really helped my 5x5x5 times, and I practise it a lot. Also, giantcube practise has _really_ helped.


----------



## guusrs (Oct 14, 2008)

Mirek said:


> One move insertions are always worth to explore. They take very little time.
> I can't do odd insertions (transposition of two corners and two edges c2e2) if they are not in the same layer, though, namely because I remember only few algorithms. As I know, there are 17 different 13-quarter-turn such c2e2 algorithms, most of them hard to remember. Long time ago, I collected 46 15-quarter-turn c2e2 that are not isomorphic and all their circular shifts are different. That was without any computer program. I suspect that there are some more of them. Are they practical? Mostly not.



Hi Mirek, 17 different algorithms up to 13 moves for c2e2 is impressive. You still use/know them?
But I don't think it's very useful for 1 hour competition. I use 3 different algs for c2e2, 10 or 11 moves each. 

Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 14, 2008)

Dene said:


> Thanks Mr. van Galen, I completely understand now. Also, when I have white on top, green on front, it put purple on the up-right face, is that normal? That's how it came.


It seems like every type of MegaMinx has a different colorscheme


----------



## Mirek (Oct 14, 2008)

guusrs said:


> Mirek said:
> 
> 
> > One move insertions are always worth to explore. They take very little time.
> ...



Don't take me wrong, I have their list but don't remember them. Actively, I use just 4 of c2e2 that are, yes, 10 or 11 face moves.
Mirek


----------



## Dene (Oct 15, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Mr. van Galen, I completely understand now. Also, when I have white on top, green on front, it put purple on the up-right face, is that normal? That's how it came.
> ...



Strange. Is it normal for the megaminx to be all sticky and disgusting despite my many attempts to clean it?


----------



## mrCage (Oct 15, 2008)

Mirek said:


> guusrs said:
> 
> 
> > Mirek said:
> ...


 
Those c2e2 algs can be useful i guess, but my strategy (if the situation came up) would be like so: insert a turn to convert into edge 3-cycle and corner 3-cycle instead. Finding insertions for those (separately) would be much easier (even if cancellations would not be too good). Inserting that quarterturn may even cancel a turn you did already 

Per


----------



## guusrs (Oct 15, 2008)

mrCage said:


> Mirek said:
> 
> 
> > guusrs said:
> ...



Hi Per,

I do not agree. One insertion of a 10/11 move gives often shorter results than 2 insertions of 6 or 8 moves. For me 1 insertion is also faster.

Gus


----------



## Mirek (Oct 15, 2008)

guusrs said:


> mrCage said:
> 
> 
> > Mirek said:
> ...



Yes, time plays a big role here. Also, that one turn Per talks about cancels in all c2e2 that I use. Often two moves cancel as X' X occurs, wich is namely true for "T" and "J" LL permutations, where you can start with either left turn (X') or right turn (X). 

Mirek


----------

